# Yellow Lab



## jbatt (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

I am new here, so hello everyone.

I need to ask a question about my Yellow Lab.

He/She has a funny round bubble which is not see-though where I think it normally poohs. 

She / He has just dug out loads of sand from under my bog-wood. 

Is it a she and is it pregnant?.

Thanks

James


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Yellow labs are a mouthbrooding cichlid, and don't get "pregnant" or livebare. They pick up their eggs in their mouth while spawning with the male, where the fry are raised by a tumbling process to avoid sitting in any one spot and fungusing. They generally hold for around 20 days to a month. If there is not a male in there with her, she will likely either not release eggs or release them and eat them or drop them.

I'm not sure what exactly you mean by a bubble, could be a internal parasite issue. Could also just be her ovipositer(sp?). I think that is what they refer to it as anyway.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

In the bit where you mention your cichlid moving the sand away from your bogwood is because it is a burrowing species- and you will see your yellow lab taking some gravel in its mouth and come out and spit it outside of the bogwood. The are making their own burrow - and it is interesting to watch. It is completly natural though, so dont worry at all!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm wondering if it's a prolapse possibly. If it is, she'll have to live with it.


----------

